# طالبة في هندسة اتصالات مرحلة اخيرة و مشروع تخرجي



## al muhandisa (8 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم .. 
تحية طيبة 
انا طالبة مرحلة اخيرة هندسة اتصالات و ارجوا مساعدتكم في مشروع تخرجي الذي عنوانه 
effect of electromagnetic waves on human brain using cst
وبصراحة اجد صعوبة في العمل على برنامج ال cst و تصميم ال mesh و ال boundary conditions 
وهل يوجد مواضيع ممكن ان تفيدني في هذا المجال؟ علما اني بحثت في ال google كثيرا ووجدت بعض المواضيع المفيدة الا انها غير كافية 
و اذا وجدت اي رسالة بكالوريوس او ماجستير او بحث في هذا المجال ساكون شاكرة جدا لجهودكم 
اختكم 
المهندسة


----------



## amirengineer (20 ديسمبر 2012)

هناك ندوات تعقدها شركة "CST" علي تطبيقات برنامجها في أكثر من مجال "Microwave,Antenna,..etc" ربما ينفيدك الإطلاع علي هذه الندوات 

CST - Computer Simulation Technologie

, هذا الكتاب ربما يحتوي علي أشياء في هذا المجال , يمكنك تصفحه علي Google Book

Biological effects of power frequency electric and magnetic fields - Indria Nair - كتب Google

ة إذا وجدتي انه سيساعدكي في بحثك فابحثي عنه في مواقع تحميل الكتب....بالتوفيق


----------



## amirengineer (20 ديسمبر 2012)

أيضاً يمكنك التواصل مع د.ماجده حافظ , فهي عالمة في مجالات لها علاقه بهذا الشأن

Dr. Magda Havas, PhD » Contact Dr. Havas


----------



## هيمن الساهر (27 ديسمبر 2012)

*تخرجت سنة 2011 وكان لدى زميلي مشروع بنفس العنوان , سأحاول الأتصال به وأرفع الملفات ان شاء الله ...*


----------



## eslam gmal (11 يونيو 2013)

انا مهندس معماري ومجتاج مساعده في نفس البرنامج لاني شغال بيه في رساله الماجستير بتاعتي .. ياريت مساعده


----------

